# Wayland Games and the awesomeness therein



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Hey there. I just wanted to reiterate Jez's words about just how great Wayland Games is. So far I have ordered a whole bunch of stuff and previously when they were waiting on stock I got a refund on any items that were taking too long and my items arrived as quickly as possible.

While that was great (I get my items as speedily as possible) WG has improved on this by an order of magnitude and now you can select if you are prepared to wait and for how long before your order is shipped out. This saves on postage in the long run and thereby saving you even more money/trips to the postal depot/etc.

I will be placing a gigantic order for some Dark Eldar shortly. Buying from WG is much better than from eBay as you know exactly what to expect.

Cheers!


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

+1, wayland are AWESOME.

and now they sell MtG sets aswell :biggrin:


----------



## Captain_Obvious (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks for the tip, i'll look into buying from Wayland Games


----------

